# Rodney White



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

Do you think that his frustration also means his departure from Denver after the season ? 

http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nuggets/article/0,1299,DRMN_20_2739045,00.html

"I don't understand why I'm not playing and why he goes away from me. But that's the coach's decision. . . . But I feel like I bounce back every time, although it seems like nobody notices."

It would be sad if such a talent would leave the Nuggets. He had a good game coming off the bench yesterday at Boston.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

I guess. If Rodney wants to solidify his playing time he needs to bring a full effort every night and work on some aspects of his game. I have no doubt the guy could put in 20 points a night and grab at least six boards, but he either isn't concentrating or he just doesn't give a ****. That said, I understand his frustration and Bzdelik is half of the problem in this situation. Bzdelik continues to play favorites on the team and even though Rodney has played well this year and is deserving of more minutes, Bzdelik just doesn't like him. But Rodney can ***** and moan all he wants. He obviously deserves more playing time but he still needs to bring it every night. On top of that, he missed that wide open three that could've put Denver ahead. Voshon missed two and Andre Miller put up an abominable shot, but if Rodney really wants playing time he's gonna have to show he's clutch. Either way, this team is in disarray and the only reason we're making the playoffs is because Utah and Portland can't string together enough wins.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Oh, and as for the three Rodney took that pissed Bzdelik off...

Why the hell didn't he get pissed at Voshon or Andre Miller? This is what I'm talking about. Sure, maybe Rodney should've taken the two pointer but he was wide open for a three. Yeah, he should've made it but the fact that Bzdelik got pissed obviously shows how biased he is. Andre Miller can jack up a three with ten seconds left on the shot clock that has no chance of going in (he's got the ugliest three point shot in the league) and Bzdelik says nothing. But when Rodney gets a wide open look and misses, Bzdelik says something to the press. It's bull****.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Alot of teams out there would love to add White to their team for part of their MLE. I think it's odd that he didn't have his 4th year exercised; did the Nuggets not have plans for him all along in their future?

-Petey


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

I can't imagine that the Nuggets see Rodney White as a big part of their future. If I remember correctly they had an option in his contract that would have made him stay at Denver for one more year. They didn't use that option, so White is a free-agent after the season.
The fact that Bzdelik only critisised him in the article is another sign to me that he will leave the Nuggets.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Like I said alot of teams would love to add him for part of their MLE. He may not have the most polish but he was a former lotto pick, whom some thought would go even higher then where he was picked.

-Petey


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Alot of teams out there would love to add White to their team for part of their MLE. I think it's odd that he didn't have his 4th year exercised; did the Nuggets not have plans for him all along in their future?
> 
> -Petey


Bro, don't ask me why his option wasn't exercised. To bring a guy like Rodney White back for another year to the tune of 2.5 million seems like a no-brainer. Kiki said the reason he didn't pick up the option is because he wanted the cap flexibility and he wanted Rodney to "prove him wrong". Well, he proved him wrong although there was never a doubt in my mind that Rodney was gonna have a good year. The fact is, the Nuggets organization really doesn't like Rodney. HIs attitude sucked when he got here but he really straightened out. Unfortunately, Bzdelik doesn't believe in second chances. What makes Bzdelik and Kiki look like idiots, though, is the fact that Rodney never got traded. Here's a guy they don't want back at the end of the year yet they don't trade him? Why is that? Well, they realized his play off the bench is too valuable. Personally, I don't understand the situation myself. Rodney has come a long ways in proving himself to the organization, which just hasn't responded.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MasterOfPuppets</b>!
> I can't imagine that the Nuggets see Rodney White as a big part of their future. If I remember correctly they had an option in his contract that would have made him stay at Denver for one more year. They didn't use that option, so White is a free-agent after the season.
> The fact that Bzdelik only critisised him in the article is another sign to me that he will leave the Nuggets.


Yep, you're exactly right.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Like I said alot of teams would love to add him for part of their MLE. He may not have the most polish but he was a former lotto pick, whom some thought would go even higher then where he was picked.
> 
> -Petey


Yeah, I don't see why Rodney couldn't become a starter in this league still.


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

i think he will end up being a starter on the bobcats and gettin round 18 a game...


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

You guys should've traded him for Mo Pete... The Nuggets games I've watched on TV, Nuggets defense isn't good!


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zuca</b>!
> You guys should've traded him for Mo Pete... The Nuggets games I've watched on TV, Nuggets defense isn't good!


If the Nuggets would use Rodney White in the right way, they wouldn't need to trade him and/or let him leave.


----------



## Jordan23 (Apr 12, 2004)

I also wanted to put my 2 cents in about Rodney White. The Kid has a pretty dead on jump shot. I have seen him come in many Nuggets games off the bench and keep the Nuggets in the game by hitting 2 or 3 jump shots in a row. Also I think he can play some decent defense and he has size. I think besdies Marcus Camby and Andre Miller all the Nuggets need to practice more on Rebounds. Rodney could clean up inside more. They all could though especially nene.

But you all believe Rodney White is going to be traded. Do any of you think that Carmelo Anthony will be able to influnce any minds and hearts on Rodney ? He is after all his best friend. And I'm sure Carmelo wants Rodney to Stay a Nugget. I ask because its obvious to me Carmelo is going to the Leader and Franchise Player of the Denver Nuggets.

I really want Rodney White to stay. His game is going to get much better and I love the talent he brings off the bench for the Nuggts. A big part of the Nuggets success this year has been because of the bench.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Rodey white is a good player 

he was top 20 in ppg per 48 m great spark off the bench, 7.5 ppg in just 12-13 mpg and if anybody reads slam's magazine in basketball diary, Carmelo Anthony himself said that their "Most secret weapon" is rodey white


----------

